# The Last Airbender Book 2: Earth (live action)



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 11, 2012)

So. Would anyone want to see it? (assuming they change directors/script writers and don't fuck up the story this time?)


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 11, 2012)

No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no, no.
You can't take 16 episodes and mash them up into a 2 hour movie, it turns out like shit.


----------



## boktor666 (Mar 11, 2012)

Alan John said:


> No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no, no.
> You can't take 16 episodes and mash them up into a 2 hour movie, it turns out like shit.


Gotta agree on this one, I thought the first one was bad, so this one can't be better. Indeed, you can't take lots of epiosdes and make a movie out of it..


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 11, 2012)

I actually liked the movie. =3
It's pretty dif from the cartoons, but it's still pretty well made. =O


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 11, 2012)

boktor666 said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no, no.
> ...


The first one is just plain horrible, I don't see this to be any better.

Let me guess they'll star the same whitewashed cast as the first film?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 11, 2012)

No thanks. The first one was horrible. It will be horrible as well. It won't work. Nah!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 11, 2012)

I wouldn't mind Aang being the same actor. But at least make him smile, joke around, just like he did in the cartoon. And please pronounce the fucking names right!!! It's Ae-ng not aahng. And sA kkuh not soakkuh. Etc.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 11, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> I wouldn't mind Aang being the same actor. But at least make him smile, joke around, just like he did in the cartoon. And please pronounce the fucking names right!!! It's Ae-ng not aahng. And sA kkuh not soakkuh. Etc.


Sorry to say but that is what happens when hollywood gets their hands on something. they crush it, dumb it down then feed it to the original fans expecting them to like a horribly made product and when they can't do that they start stealing movies from around the world and holloywood-ize them.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope; the original was perfect, no sense meddling with it. Let them stick to what they do best and leave it as animation. Korra's due sometime this year isn't it?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 11, 2012)

The movie was very shitty. I was laughing my ass off the whole time.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 11, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> The movie was very shitty. I was laughing my ass off the whole time.


Lol so was I and Sokka didn't even crack any jokes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 11, 2012)

It can't be any worse than Transformers 2 or 3.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M

Seriously, no.


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I didn't mind the first movie.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 12, 2012)

Sylar1 said:


> I didn't mind the first movie.


I'm guessing you never saw the cartoon series.


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 12, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't mind the first movie.
> ...




Actually i did, i watched the whole series, except a few season 2 episodes, and i still liked the movie.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 12, 2012)

Sylar1 said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > Sylar1 said:
> ...


Really?


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> > NeoSupaMario said:
> ...




Yes really lol.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 13, 2012)

Sylar1 said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Sylar1 said:
> ...


Mind explain why or how you enjoyed it cause i'm struggling to comprehend how someone can enjoy that.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2012)

Agreed with the majority, the movie sucked. I watched the cartoon when it first came out, unfortunately as it was airing I was growing up so I felt cartoons weren't my style anymore. Then when the movie came out I went and watched the entire series again before watching the movie. Holy shit did the movie suck. No humor, no fun, nothing to keep the viewers interested. Just "OH LAWDY GOTTA GO DO THIS OH NO AANG GOT CAPTURED OH SHIT HE WAS RESCUED OH LAWDY LEARNING WATER BENDING ON MAH GOODIE-TWO-SHOES HE'S FIGHTING THE FIRE TRIBE NOW OH LAWDY IT ENDS NOW WHAT?"


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 13, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Agreed with the majority, the movie sucked. I watched the cartoon when it first came out, unfortunately as it was airing I was growing up so I felt cartoons weren't my style anymore. Then when the movie came out I went and watched the entire series again before watching the movie. Holy shit did the movie suck. No humor, no fun, nothing to keep the viewers interested. Just "OH LAWDY GOTTA GO DO THIS OH NO AANG GOT CAPTURED OH SHIT HE WAS RESCUED OH LAWDY LEARNING WATER BENDING ON MAH GOODIE-TWO-SHOES HE'S FIGHTING THE FIRE TRIBE NOW OH LAWDY IT ENDS NOW WHAT?"


This.

I watched the cartoon since I was studying design at the time and I was told it would be a great idea to see different types of animation and to be honest the cartoon was quite good but the movie sucked. Sucked big time and is and will be plagued with problems like whitewashing, crap script etc


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Mar 13, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...


The movie hit most major plot points (except Kyoshi), The cast was fair (not bad, not great), as an adaption, it portrayed the world quite well, the effects were spectacular, and overall, it was a decent flick (maybe like a 7.5 or 8 out of 10). Most people don't like it,  because they are comparing it to the series (which I also have watched (7 times) and enjoyed thoroughly) and 99.9% of the time, an adaption will never be as good as or in many cases, even come close to its source material. It simply has to be viewed as it's own product rather than a rehash of a preexisting one and, most of the time, you can find joy in adapted works. Anyone who says the movie is bad is A. someone who hasn't actually seen it, B. someone who is comparing it too heavily to the source material, or C. someone who is part of the small, legitimate group of people who simply didn't have a taste for it. It is by no means a bad movie and it definitely deserves a sequel (hopefully this time, Nick won't force M. Night to shorten it to 1.5 hrs).


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...



Because i enjoyed watching it


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sylar1 said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Sylar1 said:
> ...


So you really enjoyed this horribleness


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2012)

AaronUzumaki said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Sylar1 said:
> ...


Every single one of your points (except maybe the effects, those were alright) are based purely upon opinion and can not be used to determine why people disliked the movie or not.

In my opinion, if the cartoon never existed and the movie was a production of it's own I'd still give it a low rating as the dialogue was terrible, everyone appeared to be uptight and serious. The flow was terrible, starts out in the water tribe camp, goes to a ship, goes to Aang being released from the ship, goes to other water tribe camp, goes to all out war. It just doesn't...fit right. The actors were also poorly casted, as even without the cartoon background this film was scene as an Asian culture type film. Casting it with pretty much an all-white cast was a terrible idea.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Mar 13, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...


The bold is all factual, my friend. Plus, the quote to which, I replied specifically asked why I (or it's original target, rather) liked it. Therefore, should you want to share your opinions, fine, but it doesn't mean you have to try and debunk mine.


----------



## Supercool330 (Mar 13, 2012)

It is really too bad that the movie sucked so hart.  If they wanted to do a live action thing they should have gone the rout of Dune (miniseries, not the god awful movie) and done a miniseries for each "book".  On a related note, anybody else think that "The Wheel of Time" series needs the "Game of Thrones" treatment (again, movies would feel too rushed)?

For the record, my problem with the Avatar movie was that the acting and writing were just terrible.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2012)

AaronUzumaki said:


> The bold is all factual, my friend. Plus, the quote to which, I replied specifically asked why I (or it's original target, rather) liked it. Therefore, should you want to share your opinions, fine, but it doesn't mean you have to try and debunk mine.


I was talking about the first sentence really. The one where you listed all of the reasons why it was apparently good. I agree that most adaptations are never good as well. Also, the three reasons part is purely opinionated as well. How do you know where every single person stands in terms of liking/disliking the movie?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 13, 2012)

AaronUzumaki said:


> The movie hit most major plot points (except Kyoshi), The cast was fair (not bad, not great), as an adaption, it portrayed the world quite well, the effects were spectacular, and overall, it was a decent flick (maybe like a 7.5 or 8 out of 10). Most people don't like it,  because they are comparing it to the series (which I also have watched (7 times) and enjoyed thoroughly) and 99.9% of the time, an adaption will never be as good as or in many cases, even come close to its source material. It simply has to be viewed as it's own product rather than a rehash of a preexisting one and, most of the time, you can find joy in adapted works. Anyone who says the movie is bad is A. someone who hasn't actually seen it, B. someone who is comparing it too heavily to the source material, or C. someone who is part of the small, legitimate group of people who simply didn't have a taste for it. It is by no means a bad movie and it definitely deserves a sequel (hopefully this time, Nick won't force M. Night to shorten it to 1.5 hrs).


I agree with some of this, yes it did hit most of the major plot points, the effects were fantastic but the cast and scripting was shit and sorry nothing can cover that up. It was whitewashed heavily and without the fans of the cartoon complaining they wouldn't have changed that a little but the cast was still whitewashed in the end which ruins part of the experience.

I'm aware that majority or all adaptation are not close to the original source but when something is based off that source you do expect the director to atleast put some more effort in when writing the script and casting or atleast watch/read etc the original source to get a feel of what its meant to be like, some might be able to look past it but its hard for fans or anyone who enjoyed the original source to enjoy something someone else ripped apart whitewashed to no ends and then say it was a success. I'm a die hard anime fan to the point I went to learn Japanese and watch only subbed anime and i still found Avatar (the cartoon) to be well directed, has a great script and so forth and to have almost all of that taken away in the movie just makes it hard to enjoy or like for that matter.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Mar 13, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> > The bold is all factual, my friend. Plus, the quote to which, I replied specifically asked why I (or it's original target, rather) liked it. Therefore, should you want to share your opinions, fine, but it doesn't mean you have to try and debunk mine.
> ...


The first sentence was an opinion, hence my argument. Also, I simply listed broad categories of people. If you can think of other categories, feel free to add them.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2012)

AaronUzumaki said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > AaronUzumaki said:
> ...


I'd rather get back to my project I'm supposed to be doing...arguing with someone I'll likely rarely speak to is fun, but I just can't justify continuing on while I have more important matters to attend to..

Good day.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 13, 2012)

This specific argument for the movie bugs me, so I would like to clarify something; just hitting all the necessary plot points (which, even then, it didn't entirely manage) isn't all that important. Hitting all (or any) of those plot points _well_ is what matters.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Mar 13, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> AaronUzumaki said:
> 
> 
> > The movie hit most major plot points (except Kyoshi), The cast was fair (not bad, not great), as an adaption, it portrayed the world quite well, the effects were spectacular, and overall, it was a decent flick (maybe like a 7.5 or 8 out of 10). Most people don't like it,  because they are comparing it to the series (which I also have watched (7 times) and enjoyed thoroughly) and 99.9% of the time, an adaption will never be as good as or in many cases, even come close to its source material. It simply has to be viewed as it's own product rather than a rehash of a preexisting one and, most of the time, you can find joy in adapted works. Anyone who says the movie is bad is A. someone who hasn't actually seen it, B. someone who is comparing it too heavily to the source material, or C. someone who is part of the small, legitimate group of people who simply didn't have a taste for it. It is by no means a bad movie and it definitely deserves a sequel (hopefully this time, Nick won't force M. Night to shorten it to 1.5 hrs).
> ...


I feel you. I love anime as well. I personally can't stand Japanese with subs, because I loose a lot of emotional involvement that I would normally get from a good, English cast, because I know very little Japanese. However, most dubs, in my opinion, are horrible, so I end up watching subs quite often anyways.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 13, 2012)

AaronUzumaki said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > AaronUzumaki said:
> ...


I get ya.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 13, 2012)

@[member='AaronUzumaki']

I don't think the opinion defense can be applied with what I said, though. We can all agree that just having a plot isn't enough to make anything good; if you used that as the only standard of quality, than pretty much everything would get a pass. So, naturally, just saying that TLA is fine because it has a plot isn't an effective argument in any way.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 13, 2012)

Good parts of the last airbender movie:
Music was awesome
Effects were beast

Bad parts of TLA:
Name pronunciation was fucked up
Storyline was full of holes
Sokka was humorless
Aang wasn't a "goofy little kid" as Sokka refers to him often
Takes 5 Minutes of dance moves to bend anything 
Since when did firebenders need sources of fire?!? 
Actors are kind of bland- they dont really carve out their characters personality (I know because I do acting myself)
Fire nation palace looked like a roman cathedral- nothing like it did in the series
... And many more reasons.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Mar 13, 2012)

The effects were absolutely horrible lol


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Mar 13, 2012)

Gahars said:


> @[member='AaronUzumaki']
> 
> I don't think the opinion defense can be applied with what I said, though. We can all agree that just having a plot isn't enough to make anything good; if you used that as the only standard of quality, than pretty much everything would get a pass. So, naturally, just saying that TLA is fine because it has a plot isn't an effective argument in any way.


I was directly referring to the part where you said hitting them *well*, which would depend entirely  on opinion. I thought they hit the plot points quite well.

EDIT: I was using the fact that they had most of the plot points to show that they did attempt to replicate the source material, by the way. Not to suggest any kind of definite standard of quality.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 13, 2012)

Found this and thought it goes along perfectly with this thread.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol. So true.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 14, 2012)

AaronUzumaki said:


> I was directly referring to the part where you said hitting them *well*, which would depend entirely  on opinion. I thought they hit the plot points quite well.
> 
> EDIT: I was using the fact that they had most of the plot points to show that they did attempt to replicate the source material, by the way. Not to suggest any kind of definite standard of quality.



I wouldn't even say it's opinion.

Having an important plot point which develops in the span of a 23 minute episode (or is expanded on in further episodes) condensed into a 5 minute scene doesn't work. The whole premise of the movie was terrible. Trying to cram over 6 hours of plot and character development into a 2 hour (or less) movie just doesn't work. If they created something new, maybe a sequel chapter after the series ended or some type of bridge between two of the seasons, then yeah, it'd still suffer from terrible acting and stuff but it could at least develop a plot that could fit the big screen.

The plot points aren't hit well. Even then, the series wasn't a lot about plot points. It was also about character development. Some episodes are entirely useless to the plot but reveal something about a character (or characters). Cutting these scenes makes your character dull, bland, and essentially cardboard cut outs and catchphrases of their true selves. It's basically like trying to summarize a well-developed character in a single sentence. You can't do it well.

This coupled with the plot basically dragging you through the dirt as it races to the end made the movie worse. Add in the bad acting, terrible directing, and laughable script and you have the perfect storm for a shitstorm of a movie. That movie was The Last Airbender.

I've seen plenty of bad flicks in my time but this was probably the worst thing I've seen in theaters. And I saw Transformers 2 in theaters. Yeah, it's THAT bad.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 14, 2012)

They should've made it into like Book 1:Water Part one and Part 2 etc. This would've made the story cramming a bit lighter.


----------



## BlazeV (Mar 14, 2012)

the movie sucked get over it.


----------

